# Fishing for SPOT in Tidewater



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

So what is the word on where I can catch a couple dozen nice sized SPOT in Southside VA? Anything in the Lynnhaven or Llttle creek? Hampton Bar?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

unless you are goin to be on a boat, maybe you need to ask this question on the Va forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*Spot*



togman said:


> So what is the word on where I can catch a couple dozen nice sized SPOT in Southside VA? Anything in the Lynnhaven or Llttle creek? Hampton Bar?


the papper said it's hit or miss


----------



## jeseybassguide (Nov 23, 2010)

the word is go and try for yourself...
Chin up ya wee fish sniffer. word up


----------

